# Domotique avec un vieux Mac



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2000)

Vous avez un vieux Mac qui traine au fond de votre cave et vous ne savez pas quoi lui faire faire?

Et si nous parlions Domotique?

Saviez-vous qu'il est très facile et pas cher avec votre Mac d'allumer sa cafetière, allumer des lampes, éteindre la lumière si y a plus personne dans la maison et des centaines d'autres possibilités aussi géniales pour vous rendre la vie plus confortable ?

Si l'aventure vous intéresse, écrivez quelques lignes par ici et nous en parlerons.


----------



## Number One (3 Novembre 2000)

Ça serait génial !!!! T'as une solution magique ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Si c'est le cas, fais nous-en part  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

------------------
@+ Number One

++++Mac OS Forever++++
Number One on the net 
MForce, le site qui sutilisecomme un Mac !


----------



## Number One (3 Novembre 2000)

Le rêve : un Mac qui allume la lumière et fais sonner le réveil ! Qui allume la radio et qui prépare le café  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ça serait vachement pratique pour le matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il peut aussi ouvrir des portes ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
@+ Number One

++++Mac OS Forever++++
Number One on the net 
MForce, le site qui sutilisecomme un Mac !


----------



## personne (3 Novembre 2000)

ah ouais ah ouais et en plus il ferait griller les petits pains!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2000)

Et bien, arrêtez de vous foutre de ma g... parce que chez moi, il fait tout ça 

Apparemment, peu de personnes connaissent le protocole X-10 pourtant utilisé aux Etats-Unis depuis plus de 10 ans.
Le protocole X-10 permet de faire circuler par courant porteur des infos style on-off a des modules tout bêtes...
Par courant porteur, ça veut dire que le signal se superpose au courant électrique, et vous n'avez donc plus besoin de tirer des fils électriques, c'est magique !

Ca signifie?
En gros, vous avez des modules émetteurs et des modules récepteurs.
Les récepteurs sont de simples prises électriques, vous leur assignez une "adresse X-10" (composé d'un code maison (de A à P)  et d'un code module (de 1 à 16)

Il ne vous reste plus qu'à envoyer un ordre A6 ON pour allumer la lampe branché sur ce module ou A6 OFF pour l'éteindre...
Et comment envoyer l'ordre? héhé avec une télécommande et un récepteur, ou bien avec le MAC!!!! et un module tout con qui se branche sur le port série...

héhéhé ça commence à vous chatouiller mon histoire, non?

Je vous laisse d'abord découvrir un peu à quoi ressemble des modules X-10.
Le premier problème, c'est de trouver des modules en 220V, because tous les modules américains sont en 110V 
Mais on en trouve! La chaine de magasin de bricolage Leroy Merlin distribue maintenant les modules les plus basiques, allez y faire un tour.
Ou rendez-visite au seul site X-10 français: PLM System. http://www.plmsystem.com 

Allez, je vous fais réver un peu?
Notre appartement est entièrement sous domotique:
Le Mac est le serveur central, il a une connexion ADSL permanente qui me permet a distance d'agir sur notre appartement. En mélangeant bon nombre de technologie, on arrive à faire ça:
Une télécommande X-10 permet de n'importe où dans l'appart' de déclencher de la musique en MP3, un bouton de la télécommande permet même de lancer des radios internet.
Le matin, le Mac nous réveille: lumière douce (des modules X-10 variateur existent), chauffage de la salle de bain allumé, cafetière déclenchée, les rideaux de la chambre s'ouvrent.
Le Mac se connecte, récupère la météo sur internet et en fonction va adapter le chauffage pour la journée: grand froid prévu? il déclenchera le chauffage en position confort une heure avant l'horaire normal.
Le soirt, il ferme les rideaux tout seul dès que la nuit arrive (calcul auto des levers et couchers de soleil), il relève le courrier électronique et nous prévient instantanément dès qu'on reçoit du courrier of course.
un détecteur X-10 dans le couloir permet au Mac de savoir s'il y a encore de l'activité dans l'appart'
S'il n'y a plus d'activité pendant 2h, il passe l'appart en mode repos: extinction de toutes les lumières éventuellement allumées, chauffage en mode Eco.

Je ne vais pas trop continuer mais je vous dévoilerait quelques trucs marrants.
L'aventure vous tente?
Allez d'abord faire un tour sur le site de PLM, puis sur le site du logiciel incroyable pour Macintosh: XTension http://www.shed.com 


Et si des questions commencent à vous titiller, n'hésitez pas.


----------



## personne (4 Novembre 2000)

Merci infiniment
tu commences à me faire rêver.
Mais ton module qui se branche sur le mac;
il en existe pour Usb?
sinon le module série où peut-on le trouver et à quel prix ???

merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2000)

Le module à connecter au Mac, c'est le CM11:
http://www.plmsystem.com/produits/CM11.html 

Il coute vers les 700F.
Il est originellement conçu pour des PC, c'est à dire avec un cable avec une prise RS232 au bout, mais tu trouves assez facilement dans le commerce des adaptateurs RS-232/RS 422 (je crois que c'est ça le nom de la prise pour brancher dans le port imprimante des Macs).

Je reparlerais prochainement de ce module, qui est le coeur du système of course 

Il n'existe pas en USB... C'est bien pour ça que j'écris tout ça dans le forum des Vieux Macs ;-)
Mais normallement, il ne devrait y avoir aucun problème pour mettre ce module derrière un convertisseur USB-Série...


----------



## personne (4 Novembre 2000)

encore merci !
je crois que je vais m'y mettre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2000)

J'ai promis d'en reparler, alors je me lance: le Fameux Module CM11

Il s'agit tout bonnement d'une interface qui va permettre d'envoyer et recevoir des ordres courant porteur à vos différents modules récepteurs.

Ce module se branche sur votre courant 220V et une prise RJ se transforme en prise imprimante à l'autre bout pour le connecter à votre Mac.

Le protocole X10 est relativement simple. Vous pouvez vous lancer dans la programmation très facilement: http://www.plmsystem.com/download/protocol.doc 

Ce document Word vous explique le format des ordres X10 qui peuvent être envoyé ou reçu depuis votre module CM11.

A signaler: Le CM11 n'est pas le seul module à permettre d'envoyer ou recevoir des ordres X10 sur votre courant électrique. Vous avez aussi le LynX, généralement disponible en kit à souder, mais reconnu comme plus robuste et fiable que le CM11 ou bien encore le module le plus basique: le TM773 (ou TM573 pour les US), c'est un module pas si évolué que le CM11 dont le protocole de communication est de plus bas niveau que le CM11. Pour être plus clair: vous envoyez des ordres assez simples au CM11: A1 ON , A2 OFF, tandis qu'avec le TM773, vous devez quasiment créer les impulsions binaires à balancer... c'est un peu plus primitif quoi.

Le CM11 est un module autonome, c'est à dire qu'il comprend une mémoire interne qui peut conserver une séquence de programmation. C'est à dire que vous pouvez "charger" dans sa mémoire des macros du type:
Si tu reçois un ordre A6, tu allumes B2, C4 et tu diminue la lumière de 20% sur A7.
Une fois cette séquence chargée, votre module CM11 peut être autonome, c'est à dire déconnecté de votre ordinateur.
Ca peut être des macros mais aussi des séquences horaires: tous les mardis, envoie un A7 ON à 18h20 par exemple.
La mémoire de la CM11 permet de régler une trentaine de macros ou séquence horaire.

Malgré tout, l'utilisation la plus puissance est de relier en permanence votre CM11 à votre Mac pour que ce soit le Mac qui gère les événements X10: Vous avez une mémoire super-étendue ;-) et une puissance de programmation inestimable 
Le meilleur copain de votre CM11 dans ce cas là, sera le logiciel XTension
Utilisé par des milliers d'américains, il permet une gestion très très intelligente de votre ensemble domotique.
XTension se sert simplement de la CM11 pour envoyer et recevoir des ordres X10 et s'occupe de tout le reste.
Et le nec plus ultra: XTension se programme en AppleScript !!!

Vous n'avez plus qu'à écrire des scripts très puissants!

Je reparlerais prochainement d'XTension dans ce forum 

Pour conclure sur le CM11, vous pourrez le trouver chez Leroy Merlin ou sur le fameux site dont je vous ai parlé (http://www.plmsystem.com). Ne m'accusez pas de faire trop de pub pour ce site mais c'est le seul site internet sur lequel vous puissiez acheter des modules X10 en 220V!

A ce propos, certains modules X10 en 110V peuvent être "trafiqués" pour fonctionner en 220V. Les modules américains valent 2 fois moins cher! C'est donc une option à ne pas négliger mais les manips sont délicates (et dangereuses parce que ça reste de l'électricité!)
Mais pour les plus téméraires, je pourrais vous refiler des adresses web de bidouilleurs 

à+


----------



## panda (10 Novembre 2000)

salut à tous.

merci pour les infos - j'espère qu'il y en aura encore plein d'autres.
Je sens que je vais aller alléger ma bourse : la domotique est un vieux rêve mais faute de temps et d'infos je l'avais mis de coté.

Changeant bientôt de logement : pourquoi pas y penser.

A bientôt

------------------


----------



## JediMac (10 Novembre 2000)

LO,

Je me demande ce qui se passe quand l'ordinateur qui pilote le tout plante (même si avec un Mac c'est très rare...). Sur quelle position se mettent les branchements on ou off ?. Ca t'es déjà arrivé Pierrelyon ?

A +

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2000)

ça m'est arrivé...

j'avais demandé à un vieux Mac de s'occuper d'un peu trop de choses: fax, répondeur, X-10, serveur web, lecteur MP3, et d'autres petits services en RealBasic...

et hop! un MP3 mal encodé (déja qu'un MP3 sur un LC475, c'est à la limite de l'exploit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et tout plantait...

Le plantage même du Mac ne déclenche rien au niveau X10. Le cerveau est gelé, c'est tout. 
Ainsi, toutes tes planifications horaires ne s'éxécuteront pas, les macros dont s'occupe ton Mac ne s'activeront pas, etc...
Bien sûr, c'est très gênant si ton chauffage est resté allumé et que le Mac devait l'éteindre ou des trucs pareils...
C'est d'ailleurs pourquoi tous les modules X10 ont une petite notice qui rappelle le danger de tout automatisme sans intervention humaine.
Parce qu'il n'y a pas que le Mac qui peut planter.

Malgré tout, le plantage du Mac peut être géré, et c'est là toute l'intelligence d'une bonne installation domotique.
Premier investissement: L'onduleur! A moins d'installer son logiciel sur un Mac portable (avec un écran cassé comme je l'avais fait sur un PB1400), l'onduleur va vite devenir indispensable pour bien gérer les coupures secteurs... Les onduleurs dernière génération supportent enfin le Macintosh! Malheureusement, ils sont souvent USB... Pour rappel, un onduleur qui sait parler à un Mac, ça envoie un ordre au Mac dès qu'il n'y a plus de courant pour que le Mac s'auto-éteigne (en pouvant donc lancer des scripts pour gérer l'extinction).
Dans mon cas, mon onduleur n'est pas connectable au Mac. Qu'à cela n'tienne! J'ai mis un relais qui reste collé tant qu'il y a du 220V dans l'appart', s'il se relâche, c'est qu'il vient d'y avoir une coupure, il prévient alors le Mac grâce au périphérique ADB I/O (http://www.bzzzzzz.com/BeeHive/ADB_IO/ADBIO_Tech_Map.html)

Pour le plantage, il suffit d'installer un petit Rebound (une petite prise adb). Ce petit périphérique permet de contrôler toutes les minutes un Macintosh pour voir s'il est toujours actif ou planté... (http://www.sophisticated.com/products/rebound/rebound.html) et comme il s'agit d'un périphérique ADB, s'il constate que le Mac ne répond pas, il balance un Pomme-Control-Power pour forcer le redémarrage 

Il ne reste plus qu'à mettre en place un script dans "Ouverture au démarrage" qui fasse un nettoyage sécuritaire si on détecte qu'il s'agit d'un redémarrage suite à plantage (facile à détecter en mettant une variable à 1 à l'allumage et 0 à l'extinction, si elle est encore un à 1 à l'allumage, c'est qu'on est pas passé par l'extinction classique, donc c'est un plantage). Le script Plantage s'attachera à mettre sur OFF les modules rattachés à des appareils électriques pouvant être dangereux...et à repartir à ses tâches quotidiennes en attendant le retour des patrons pour leur signaler le problème intervenu.


Là où je n'ai pas la solution, c'est en cas de cramage du Mac ;-) c'est le niveau au dessus du plantage  c'est à dire un disque dur qui crâme, bref un ennui mécanique ou électronique au niveau du Mac.
Mais un ami anglais m'a parlé d'une solution bien à lui qui l'a "sauvé" si on peut dire dans un tel évènement (son installation était sous Windows, il a chopé un virus qu'il a refilé à tout ses PCs en réseau, donc son serveur domotique et le virus a fait cramer le disque!!! (ça force l'écriture sur une seule piste du disque pendant des heures!!!) Je vous décrirais son montage si ça vous intéresse, ça permet de balancer un ordre OFF pour tous les modules si le cerveau ordinateur ne répond plus après qu'un onduleur se soit vidé...

à+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2000)

n'hésites pas à demander les infos que tu recherches, panda...

et je ne peux que te conseiller d'essayer avant de te lancer dans de plus grands projets ;-)

le système X10 permet d'équiper un logement sans avoir à retirer de nouveaux cables, grâce à son principe de courant porteur. Malgré tout, si vous êtes propriétaire, un petit moment de réflexion pour envisager quelques cables n'est pas inintéressant.

Le mieux est de concevoir un peu votre installation électrique comme un réseau informatique avec sa Baie de brassage...

Ce qui signifie de faire revenir tous les cables électriques vers votre Tableau Electrique, vous pourrez mieux ensuite réassigner leur fonctionnement ou introduire de la commande X10.
Par exemple, en X10, on remplace généralement les interrupteurs dans la maison par des boutons poussoirs, ça fonctionne alors comme avec des classiques télérupteur.
Il devient alors impératif de ramener tous les cables de vos boutons poussoirs vers votre Tableau électrique. Ca en fait du cable, mais votre installation sera plus souple et évolutive.
Autre contrainte au début mais qui peut s'avérer assez pratique plus tard, c'est d'individualiser la prise électrique ou la lampe du plafond avec son propre circuit électrique vers votre Tableau. Certes, les modules X10 permettent de contrôler l'allumage et l'extinction en fin de circuit au niveau même de l'appareil, mais nous parlons bien de réfléchir à une installation évolutive qui aura pour objectif une "domotisation" plus intelligente (sans rentrer dans l'usine à gaz ;-).

Pour vous faire rêver encore un peu, visiter la maison de ce fou de domotique 
Ah, là, il faut de l'argent c'est sûr 
(site en anglais)
http://www.blackfirs.com/ 
(cliquez sur Home Automation pour la visite en photos de son armoire électrique (entre autres ;-)....)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2000)

Pour répondre à quelques mails que j'ai reçu: l'application XTension peut tourner sur des Macs très très ancien... Ils ont développé l'application de façon à tourner sur des systèmes peu exigeants et ancien... Système 7.1 mini


[Ce message a été modifié par pierrelyon (edited 22 Novembre 2000).]


----------



## grenoble (23 Novembre 2000)

excellent ce truc!
je vais faire un tour sur les sites que tu as cité et je reviens poser mes questions.


----------



## grenoble (29 Novembre 2000)

top cool! je viens de recevoir mon kit du débutant de PLM systeme. j'essaie ça et je viens faire un rapport.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2000)

J'ai pas du tout bien comprendre là, partons du début, du genre je voudrais automatiser qqc de simple, genre l'allumage de lampe, de néon, mes lumières extérieurs de noel etc,... Que me faut-il logiciellement et matériellement pour pouvoir réaliser un tel montage ?

Si j ai bien compris il me faut un émetteur (CM11) et un recepteur selon sur quoi je veux le brancher,... Si je me trompe pas,... Et pour ma lumière (néon 220v) il me faut 
quoi ?

Merci d avance

++

Flo

[Ce message a été modifié par Florent (edited 05 Décembre 2000).]


----------



## ficelle (6 Janvier 2002)

certains sujets meritent de refaire surface !
regalez vous !


----------



## melaure (11 Janvier 2002)

Tout ceci est très intéressant, mais quel est le coût total de la solution (sans le mac) si on doit piloter une dizaine d'appareil ou éclairage ?
La domotique à l'air intéressante mais si c'est hors de prix, je peux encore me lever pour aller éteindre une lampe ...


----------



## ficelle (11 Janvier 2002)

difficile de donner un cout total, vu que tout depend de l'installation. Si tu attend une reponse de pierrelyon, soit patient, car il semble qu'il soit actuellement en deplacement à san francisco... le veinard !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2002)

oui certain sujet mérite bien de revenir sur le devant de la scène... alors?


----------



## ficelle (19 Janvier 2002)

xtension vient d'etre mis à jour, mais toujours pas de version carbon à l'horizon !


----------



## mad'doc (21 Janvier 2002)

Ca m'intéresse beaucoup. mais j'ai eu un problème avec l'adresse http://www.bzzzzzz.com/BeeHive/ADB_IO/ADBIO_Tech_Map.html  qui affiche un site...
Mais j'ai vu passer un message pour avoir une adresse sur l'ADB I/O donc si quelqu'un a la bonne adresse... merci de la passer ici.


----------



## JediMac (21 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Melaurë Curufin:
*Tout ceci est très intéressant, mais quel est le coût total de la solution (sans le mac) si on doit piloter une dizaine d'appareil ou éclairage ?
La domotique à l'air intéressante mais si c'est hors de prix, je peux encore me lever pour aller éteindre une lampe ...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Surtout qu'en plus, il faudra intégré le coût de l'intervention chirurgicale pour un triple pontage parce que tu auras passé ta vie dans un fauteuil à tout diriger depuis ton Mac...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et puis dans quelque temps avec la généralistion de l'interconnexion des appareils de tout type par ondes radio tout ça sera plus simple à mettre en place. Peut-être beaucoup plus cher aussi !


----------



## mad'doc (25 Janvier 2002)

Oui, mais ça peut être intéressant pour ceux qui ont des résidences secondaires: ils déclanchent à distance le chauffage, la lumière, etc... pour avoir le confort en arrivant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Melaurë Curufin:
*Tout ceci est très intéressant, mais quel est le coût total de la solution (sans le mac) si on doit piloter une dizaine d'appareil ou éclairage ?
La domotique à l'air intéressante mais si c'est hors de prix, je peux encore me lever pour aller éteindre une lampe ...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bonjour à tous. je suis satisfait que ce sujet ait un peu de succès, le mythe de la maison intelligente est si accessible.

concernant les prix, si tu es allé faire un tour sur le site plm-system, tu auras constaté que tout ça reste très accessible, et surtout très évolutif sans nécessité de travaux etc. puisque c'est le réseau électrique qui fait tout circuler.

L'unité à brancher sur ton Mac fait dans les 600-800F, 100euros quoi. c'est elle qui va pouvoir émettre des ordres ON-OFF depuis ton mac, et recevoir les ordres qui circulent sur ton réseau électrique.
Ensuite, pour chaque lampe, faut compter dans les 200F, 30euros.
Le logiciel XTension est dispo en démo pour se faire une idée, et tourne même en illimité pour nombre restreints d'appareils, ça permet de se faire une bonne idée.
Pour MacOS X, ça arrive doucement, on trouve déja des solutions en Java. Mais le propre de la domotique ici, c'est d'utiliser ses vieux Macs 

N'hésitez pas à poser toutes vos questions.

Encore une fois, la description que je fais autour de mon expérience s'appuie sur des appareils X10, éprouvés depuis 25 ans aux USA, mais il existe d'autres protocoles, ou solutions techniques pour domotiser son intérieur.
Le Mac permet d'être un véritable hub  domotique & multimedia: webcams, mp3, annonces, répondeur, serveur emails, etc etc


----------



## ficelle (25 Janvier 2002)

sur ce tread, vous trouverez deux photos impressionantes de l'installation de Pierrelyon. profitez en pour laisser une petite photo !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Janvier 2002)

comme je voudrais pas non plus que les photos de mon installation effraient les plus prudents, je dois préciser que j'ai profité de la rénovation complète de notre appartement pour intégrer complètement la gestion domotique à l'ensemble des appareils électriques de notre intérieur: chauffages, lumières, thermostats. Tous les interrupteurs sont donc des boutons poussoirs par exemple, et reviennent tous au tableau électrique, d'où la profusion de cables.
Le Mac étant le cerveau du système, pas mal de cables passent aussi par lui: haut parleurs dans le couloir, micros, éthernet, capteurs, cams, etc...
bill gates n'a qu'à bien se tenir, chez nous, ça tourne et l'appart est fini ;o)
rassurez-vous donc: le tableau électrique ne ressemble plus à cet amas de cuivre inquiétant des photos. je compte vous faire partager prochainement tout ça dans une homepage spéciale.

avant d'en arriver à cette extrémité, je vous assure qu'aucun fil n'est necessaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la dernière installation de l'appartement, c'est un petit écran de powerbook, détaché de son unité et placé dans un cadre photo en bois très joli, attaché au mur du couloir, qui diffuse en permanence, en boucle, toutes nos photos numériques, et qui accessoirement, gràce à un trackpad sous le cadre permet d'agir sur les commandes X10, ou surfer sur le web aussi. Très pratique... mais je continue de chercher une dalle tactile pour cette taille d'écran , en ADD, et d'occasion.


----------



## ficelle (25 Janvier 2002)

fais voir des images !
un ecran de powerbook en cadre mural, ça doit etre superbe.
de mon coté, je suis a la recherche d'un powerbook dont l'ecran serait HS !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*fais voir des images !
un ecran de powerbook en cadre mural, ça doit etre superbe.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>











les photos sont pas terribles, on a paumé l'appareil photo numérique... le cadre n'est pas en bois de cagette comme on pourrait le croire sur les images  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la réalité est bcp plus joli.
ahh le mariage des matières naturelles et de la technologie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Juste en dessous, on peut apercevoir le trackpad adb, permettant un minimum d'interactivité avec le mac.


----------



## ficelle (25 Janvier 2002)

il manque la ronce de noyer sur le trackpad !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l'ecran est relié directement au serveur, ou bien à une UC dediée ?


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*il manque la ronce de noyer sur le trackpad !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l'ecran est relié directement au serveur, ou bien à une UC dediée ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je suis sûr que la prochaine fois que je vais chez toi, tu seras en train d'installer un appart X-10 chez toi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2002)

Ouaaahh, je veux le même!!!!!

Je suis cela dit comme Ficelle, je me demande bien comment les images arrivent et comment tu communique via X10... dis tu veux pas lancer une chaîne de prod'...?


----------



## mad'doc (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par swissuser:
*Ouaaahh, je veux le même!!!!!

Je suis cela dit comme Ficelle, je me demande bien comment les images arrivent et comment tu communique via X10... dis tu veux pas lancer une chaîne de prod'...?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, ou déjà commencer par un site avec photos, explications, etc...
Car là, on se fait une idée mais c'est tellement prenant que maintenant, on en veut plus !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2002)

je vous promets de réfléchir à un joli site débordant de photos, explications et liens. mais le temps me manque vraiment pour l'instant.

pour répondre à vos dernières questions, l'écran ci-dessus exposé est relié à un PowerBook 1400, complétement démantelé, donc, puisqu'il s'agit de son écran LCD propre, le port d'extension accueillant une carte ethernet et non une carte video externe.
la manip a été quelque peu perilleuse, mais tout fonctionne.

ce powerbook ne sert pas à grand chose, mais, comme tous les portables, il a l'avantage d'avoir une alimentation batterie, si bien que c'est lui qui a la charge, en cas de panne secteur, de veiller à tout bien préparer pour le retour du courant.
pour le reste, il sert donc d'interface X10 sur mon installation, pour le surf web aussi, en affichant tous les matins les pages de Macgeneration, de la météo (diffusée aussi par haut-parleur dans le couloir au réveil) et une page d'actu. enfin, en économie d'écran, il passe en boucles quelques 3000 photos numériques...

le must serait une dalle tactile pour cet écran, il en existe je sais chez Touchscreen je crois, à brancher directement par le port ADB et que l'on "pose" par dessus l'écran. à suivre donc.
pour x10, il existe de petits écrans à répartir partout dans sa maison pour intéragir sur son installation, mais c'est un peu cher, et moins pratique qu'un bon vieux macintosh ;-)

[28 janvier 2002 : message édité par pierrelyon]


----------



## FdeB (29 Janvier 2002)

MacUsers de tout poils unissez-vous lançons un ultimatum à pierrelyon pour un JurrasikMacBidouil' webSite d'urgence   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[28 janvier 2002 : message édité par FdeB]


----------



## Zitoune (16 Août 2002)

Rien à rajouter, c'était juste pour faire de (re)écouvrir cette possibilité méconnue d'utiliser un Mac 68k.


----------



## mad'doc (15 Mai 2003)

Juste pour faire remonter le sujet suite à l'actu du 15 mai:  Tout contrôler avec Indigo 
Mais c'est avec OS X !


----------



## Timekeeper (16 Mai 2003)

Domage qu'il n'ai pas créé de site finalement.

Ditent :
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * sur &lt;A HREF="http://forums.macg.co/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&amp;f=25&amp;t=000160&amp;p=3" TARGET=_blank&gt;ce tread,&lt;/A&gt; vous trouverez deux photos impressionantes de l'installation de Pierrelyon. profitez en pour laisser une petite photo ! * 

[/QUOTE]

Quand je clique j'ai une "erreur 500", comment je pourait retrouver ce thread ?


----------



## ficelle (13 Juillet 2003)

par où je commence ?


----------



## ficelle (13 Juillet 2003)

par là ?







mais c'est pas vraiment du X10


----------



## mad'doc (13 Juillet 2003)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, il faut aller voir aussi chez  LEGRAND qui propose des systèmes de pilotage d'éléments électriques et autres échanges d'information ( Voir ici )
Le prix est proportionnel à l'originalité...


----------



## mad'doc (12 Janvier 2004)

Je remonte ce sujet pour 2 raison:
1) Rafraîchir les mémoires,
2) Où est pierrelyon


----------



## iMax (25 Janvier 2004)

Ces photos de l'appart, ça vient ?


----------



## mad'doc (28 Janvier 2004)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Où est pierrelyon








 Maintenant, voilà que pierrelyon est passé "Non-enregistré" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce n'est pas comme ça qu'il va nous répondre


----------



## ficelle (28 Janvier 2004)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, voilà que pierrelyon est passé "Non-enregistré"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



victime de la purge sauvage et accidentelle de benjamin !
j'espere qu'il repassera par là


----------



## mad'doc (28 Janvier 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> victime de la purge sauvage et accidentelle de benjamin !
> j'espere qu'il repassera par là


Moi aussi, j'ai des question sur ce sujet...


----------



## mad'doc (6 Août 2004)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, voilà que pierrelyon est passé "Non-enregistré"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et maintenant, c'est carrément en Anonyme   
Dommage, ça me faisait rêver...


----------



## Macthieu (6 Août 2004)

je pourrais toujours faire un résumer de ce qui a été dit ici sur notre site.


----------



## mad'doc (6 Août 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> je pourrais toujours faire un résumer de ce qui a été dit ici sur notre site.


Pourquoi pas mais ça aurait aussi été bien avec des photos d'une installation existante


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Mon emac n'a plus de port imprimante, quel matériel récent permet de gérer la domotique, quel application OS X. Je suis locataire et ne dois pas faire de modi électriques. Y'a quand même moyen de faire quelque chose ?


----------



## ficelle (27 Janvier 2005)

prend la peine de lire integralement les post de pierrelyon (anonyme) en page précedente.
tout y est dit avec beaucoup de clarté comme à son habitude   

reviens, pierre !


----------



## mad'doc (15 Mars 2005)

Et maintenant, personne ne peut nous faire part de ses tests et/ou installation de domotique pilotée par un (vieux) Mac ?


----------



## ficelle (15 Mars 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant, personne ne peut nous faire part de ses tests et/ou installation de domotique pilotée par un (vieux) Mac ?



maintenant, maintenant... il a le mac mini ! 

et je suis sur que pierre apprécie, ça prend moins de place


----------



## mad'doc (15 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> maintenant, maintenant... il a le mac mini !
> 
> et je suis sur que pierre apprécie, ça prend moins de place


Tu le connais personnellement ?


----------



## ficelle (6 Avril 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Tu le connais personnellement ?



non, mais j'appréciais beaucoup la qualité de ses interventions 

désolé pour le retard


----------



## Gregouille (28 Mai 2005)

Alors j'aurai bien aimé voir une photo de son Powerbook demantelé, moi !
Snif.
Pas moyen de le recontacter ce Pierrelyon ???

GReG.


----------



## mad'doc (28 Mai 2005)

Mes recherches ont été vaines...


----------



## playaman (28 Mai 2005)

superbe sujet    Riche. claire et précis.
Dire que ce sujet traine dans Jurassic Mac alors qu'on y parle d'une technologie, dont on nous rabache les oreilles depuis des années, et qui existe si peu. Et c'est meme pas cher en plus    Trop fou !

Tout ça a cause d'un port adb   

Reviens Léon !?
Euh non c'était "pierrelyon" .


----------



## Gregouille (30 Mai 2005)

J'ai fait une recherche sous google et il est partout ce Pierrelyon.
Reste plus qu'à reussir à le contacter..


----------



## bubumac (4 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai suivi les d&#233;tails donn&#233;s sur le site d'Ido Bartana et ai r&#233;ussi &#224; passer au 220 v avec succ&#232;s les modules suivants :

- PowerLinc USB controller 1132CU (1 module pass&#233; en 220 v)
- 2 Pin Appliance Module AM486 (2 modules pass&#233;s en 220 v)
- 2-Way Lamp Module LM14A (2 modules pass&#233;s en 220 v)

Vu la taille imposante des condensateurs de remplacement que j'ai trouv&#233; (des WIMA MKP 10 en 630 V en courant continu de chez Conrad), j'ai parfois d&#251; faire de la place en dessoudant les connecteurs 220 V US et en les rempla&#231;ant par des fils sortant du module via les trous de la prise femelle US. Ca a &#233;t&#233; le cas pour les modules LM14A, mais le montage reste propre vu de l'ext&#233;rieur.

D'apr&#232;s le site de Conrad, la diff&#233;rence entre les condenasateurs MKP 10 et MKS est la suivante :

- MKP 10 : Condensateurs en polypropyl&#232;ne m&#233;tallis&#233; adapt&#233;s au r&#233;gime impulsionnel. Temp&#233;rature de fonctionnement : - 55 &#224; 100&#176;C. Tol&#233;rance &#177;20&#37;.

- MKS : Polyester m&#233;tallis&#233;. Temp&#233;rature de fonctionnement : - 55&#176; &#224; 100&#176;C. Tol&#233;rance : &#177;20%.

Sachant que, sur le site de Conrad, je n'ai trouv&#233; les valeurs requises qu'en MKP 10, un &#233;lectronicien pourrait me dire si j'ai bien fait de prendre ce type de condensateurs ? Peut-on en trouver des &#233;quivalents de taille plus petite ?

NB : selon Ido Bartana, il ne faut surtout pas utiliser de condensateurs &#233;lectrolytiques ("Never electrolytic caps").

Pour les varistances, le bon mod&#232;le &#224; commander est la r&#233;f 500580-62 (VARISTANCE S10K250). On pourrait aussi mettre une 500592-62 (VARISTANCE S10K275). Pour tester, j'avais aussi command&#233; des varistances S05K250, mais leurs caract&#233;ristiques me paraissent un peu faibles ...

Pour l'instant, seul le module de lampe LM465 n'a pas fonctionn&#233;, et j'attend de plus amples explications concernant le module r&#233;cepteur radio car les modifications d&#233;crites concernent le RR501 alors que le mien est le TM751.

Je suis maintenant &#224; la recherche d'un logiciel moins cher qu'Indigo pour piloter le tout, et compatible Mac OS X sur MacIntel svp.

Quelqu'un a une piste ?


----------



## Wargames (4 Novembre 2007)

Si j'ai bien tout compris, c'est XTension qui fera ton bonheur !
Relis les premiers messages de cette discussion très instructifs...


----------



## bubumac (5 Novembre 2007)

Malheureusement, le driver Powerlinc fourni avec ce logiciel PPC ne fonctionne pas sur Mac Intel ...


----------



## Moskito67 (12 Janvier 2009)

En domotique, la solution est... de ne pas attendre le système idéal, mais de le créer soi-même. Vous trouverez quelques pistes intéressantes et instructives ici: http://www.1ou2clics.fr


----------



## Macthieu (13 Janvier 2009)

Je remet dans un seul post tout les liens de ce sujet

produits

http://www.plmsystem.com/
http://www.sophisticated.com/products/rebound/rebound.html
http://www.legrand.fr/
http://www.conrad.fr/
http://www.maison-domotique.com/modules/x10/informatique.php
http://www.intellihome.be/francais/domotique.asp

logiciels

http://www.shed.com/
http://www.perceptiveautomation.com/indigo/index.html
http://www.alwaysthinking.com/
http://www.amazingcontrols.com/

Méthodes

http://www.idobartana.com/hakb/
http://www.1ou2clics.fr/
http://www.touteladomotique.com/


J'espère que ces liens vont aider un peu


----------



## jymjym (15 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Je recherche, pour mon habitation, des renseignements concernant le contröle de l'énergie électrique.
Je cherche un module à insérer dans un tableau électrique pouvant être piloté, mais surtout pouvant me donner sur un logiciel la consommation électrique du circuit partant de ce module.
Le but étant, de placer pour chaque circuit un module afin, de contrôler les consommations de diverses pièces de la maison pour traquer les excès.

Merci d'avance

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

jymjym a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je recherche, pour mon habitation, des renseignements concernant le contröle de l'énergie électrique.
> Je cherche un module à insérer dans un tableau électrique pouvant être piloté, mais surtout pouvant me donner sur un logiciel la consommation électrique du circuit partant de ce module.
> ...



Tu es certain qu'on peut faire ça avec un "vieux Mac" ? :mouais:

En tout cas, il y a un bon spécialiste de ces questions dans les Deux Sèvres : Lionel de Macbrusoft*, vous devriez aller jeter un &#339;il à son site !

(*) A ne pas confondre avec Lionel de Macbidouille


----------



## Invité (16 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (*) A ne pas confondre avec Lionel de Macbidouille



Tu te fais les dents ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Tu te fais les dents&#8230; ?



Pas du tout, j'entretiens, au fil des Apple-Expo, des relations des plus cordiales avec Lionel de MacBidouille (avec ces deux Lionel, en fait, ça doit pas faire loin de dix ans que je suis en contact avec celui de MacBrusoft), mais Lionel de MacKekchose, on pourrait confondre, d'où la précision !


----------



## Karamazow (9 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je reprends cette file de discussion parce que j'aimerai me lancer dans la domotique (pas dans l'immédiat cependant) et pour cela, j'aimerai rentrer en contacts avec celles et ceux qui ont déjà des réalisations en la matière !

J'aimerai de surcroît redonner une seconde jeunesse à un vieux mac, si possible à un 68k, pour le fun 

Voilà, donc si vous avez des réalisations, pouvez-vous en donner une petite liste ? 

Merci !


----------

